# DIAMONDHEAD - Who'z gowin?



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I planning on arriving Tuesday night. How many other MLSers are planning on attending? (Only a few more days, some are probably already there.)


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, 
I am planning on arriving Tuesday during the day. Looking pretty cool for the Gulf Coast! 

Larry


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

My Wife, Wendy, and I fy out on Saturday, Jan 9th. If all goes well we will be there that night and ready to help set up the tracks Sunday.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Many of the Michigan contingent will be arriving Saturday in plenty of time to help with setup. 

Safe travelling to everyone. 

Will Lindley 
Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

The Canadian contigent will be there as per usual- earlier than later.

The traditional Saturday Morning O Gauge Breakfast will be moved to earlier in the week to reflect the revised schedule. As well our usual venue Jackie O's/Lawlor's Bistro is no more as Bill Lawlor is now running the restaurant in the hotel. 

Details on the time/date/location will be posted on the bulletin board once we get there and figure it out.

As well, there will be lots of clockwork locomotives around this year- be sure to check it out, or bring yours to join the fun.

Safe journey, everyone.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn Rice and I are picking up Doug Pyatt in PA on our way down from Vermont, and will arrive Tuesday afternoon. 

Larry


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Overland there on wednesday evening


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be there Sunday the 10th to help set up the tracks.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Should arrive Thursday late afternoon. Driving down with Chuck Morton.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I sure hope to be there. Right now it depends on the VW dealer that has not been able to fix a problem with my diesel Jetta. The dealer has had it off and on for six weeks to solve the problem associated with a check engine light.









My plan has been to arrive in Diamondhead on Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hans, Paul Lator and I are expecting to arrive on Wednesday the 13th. Pray for no more snow in the NC mountains. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to know who is attending the blender?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there Wednesday early afternoon thanks to Jeff and Peter! 
Safe travel all, 
Tom


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley Furman and I are driving down from Albuquerque and plan to arrive sometime on Monday the 11th. It will be our first time and we are really looking forward to meeting all the guys who are just names at this point.


----------



## dawnlouise (Oct 6, 2008)

I fly in to Gulfport / Biloxi on Sunday evening. 
As always, it'll be great to catch up with old friends and welcome the newbies. 

See y'all at the Waffle House! 
~Dawn 

p.s. I'm bringing my new husband; I hope-to-**** he likes trains...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I had a similar problem with one of my cars--the check engine light kept coming on.


I checked the engine. It was there. 

I stopped worrying.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawn, 
If the guy's a Dud you can hang with Peter, Alan and I. ;>) 
Tom


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My father and I will be arriving (most likely) Tuesday afternoon, 2 pm ish, and staying until mid-late saturday. Tues might turn into wednesday due to work, prioritys, prioritys 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there, I know peoples faces before I know there names, doh (I have to make a lot of effort into memorizing names with the faces), just look for the guy running the coal fired ruby 531. lol 

Now I just remembered I have to process my coal again (need to be bean size), a messy job! I used 1/2 a container running at diamondhead last time lol (also bringing my bituminous coal I found, smoky! (for show only)) Hope the fire alarms are ready this year (I only use a little bit due to the smoking coal robbing my tiny firebox of needed heat)). 

I am hoping we can double/triplehead++ coal fired rubys, there is usually 2-3 there. 

Now who is going to start the diamondhead hot tub thread again? 

Andrew


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawn, 

hope he doesn't think the trains are "cute"!!! That's the common comment I get from my wife.... 

.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Dave
I have a computer that hooks up to your car I can check it out for you. 
Is the car running fine? You just have the lite on?
Most of the time the check engine lite has something to do with the EGR system. 
Some times it just the sensor gets dirty in the exhaust system. The diesels or good for that.
It also monitors a lot of other systems but when they act up it's not the lite you notices first!!

Ya I have a VW bug and a Jetta. They are good cars but a bctih to work on. Had to replace the timing belt on the Bug. Yep it broke and took out all the lifters and two valves. Boy that was fun to work on!! I have to thank Glean at the mechanic shop in Convent he was a big help. We where living in Convent right after the storm and I had no tools to do anything. He let me use his tools to fix my car hes a great guy. 
They mean it when they say replace the belt at 60000 miles.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So I hate to even suggest this, I'm not much for organization, but should we attempt some kind of MLS hook up? It is kind of hard looking at peoples name tags when they are rushing by to meet their scheduled run time. Even more difficult because they don't put your MLS "hanlde" on the name tag. I'll probably attemp to setup camp at one of those tables around the pool if I get there early enough. Let's see if I can find my old MLS badge. I will wear my Steamaholic shirt one of those days.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a mylargescale badge up to make one ourselves, I know the steamaholics badge is here http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dwightennis/Steamaholics/SteamaholicsBadge3.doc


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Dawn, 

Congratulations. If he doesn't (and I can't imagine that) just "train" him -- frequent use of terms like "hot" and "steamy," appropriate application of oil and other lubricants -- it's a lot easier to get a man going than a locomotive. 

On the othe rhand, there are advantages to having an ignorant man (and they are so easyto find) -- "This old thing, honey? It's just an Aster. I bought it and the ten car pasenger train off the swap table at Diamondhead. They were giving them away." 

All the best, Mike


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikie, 

That is almost funny. Years ago I went overboard on some collecting, and would store shi;pments in the corner of the garage. Then a week or so later open them up. My stock answer was, "This truck, I've had it in the garage for a while."


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

As happens, we are kind of getting off topic. We are all interested in Who'z gowin? However, I am compelled to throw in the fact that some of us always make certain to get engines of the same color. Then when she sees it, it is just another black (or green etc.) engine from the stable.


----------



## donupton (Jan 5, 2008)

Count me in as another member in the Canadian Contingent. I have already packed my "long johns" and I'm not sure about the snow boots.I hope that they can heat that "resort" or the butane may not vaporize. 
Don Upton , Calgary


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawn, I have no doubts that you will make him like trains. I've witnessed you telling people of all ages, genders and interests about the wonders of live steam at Staver, and I am sure you could make the idea appeal to a male with even a modicum of mechanical curiosity.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, I have already suggest to Jerry that we might have to move the “Diamondhead” steam-up to the West Coast of Canada. We are having temperatures higher than they are and NO snow in the forecast. I haven’t worn my winter jacket yet this year but I am taking it to Diamondhead.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

If DH moves to the left coast, it will be off to Cabin Fever in York for me, and I'm sure for many others east of the Mississippi as well.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, you are scaring me. It is still snowing here in Vermont, and 19 degrees, with single digits coming for the weekend. 
I expected to be warm at DH next week. 
Jerry, how about thermal vests with the DH logo on them? 

Larry


----------

